# Convenience Turn Signal



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

For clarification I'm talking about tapping the signal stalk once and the signal flashs 3 times...
I know I saw a while back someone had done this to their TT. Anyone know what to order and where from? There was an OE solution for the mkivs if I remember correctly but a search didn't render any useful information.
Thanks


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

The Burst Blinker....I plan on doing this as well. 

Sean
http://www.mcpii.com/interior.html


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

I have this feature on my Eos and I've so gotten used to it that I was planning this on my TT as well.
However I didn't like the wiretap method. So I found one that is truly plug & play. Only thing is it's on a German website and shipping is 32 Euros. The actual module is 45 Euros. 
Now after I just spend forever trying to get my radio out for ipod adapter installation, I'm not sure I want to even go there again...








http://www.cum-cartec-shop.de/...hphj4


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Sweet, that's the link I looked at a few months ago, Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_I have this feature on my Eos and I've so gotten used to it that I was planning this on my TT as well.
However I didn't like the wiretap method. So I found one that is truly plug & play. Only thing is it's on a German website and shipping is 32 Euros. The actual module is 45 Euros. 
Now after I just spend forever trying to get my radio out for ipod adapter installation, I'm not sure I want to even go there again...










I like the idea of just plugging it in rather than soldering!


_Modified by zetarhopike at 1:23 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*

That kit looks nice, just a simple plug and play.
I have the kit from Mike and can vouch that it's been working problem free for around a year now. You do not have to solder wires, simply do a wire tap.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_I have the kit from Mike

Is that one listed about or something different?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Yes, from MCPii


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thnx everyone, useful information as usual!


----------

